# Re: assassin snails eat Amano shrimp?



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Amano shrimps can be pretty fast if they want to be. I have a hard time believing that a snail can manage to catch a shrimp let alone hold him long enough to kill him. My assassins are pretty immobile. The only thing they can outrun are pond snails.

My money's on the shrimp being pre-dead and he's just vulturing on the carcass.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have to believe he could, i had one in a tank with cherry shrimp, and i wasn't losing any shrimp, but once he ate all the snails he started killing my shrimp, i was losing 1-2 a day.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

This is not a shrimp, but I once watched (and photographed) five assassins ganging up to take down an adult pomacea diffusa which was just over golf ball sized.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...there is a lot of heresay to support this rumor; the best science I could find, which would support a clea helena (assassin snail) hunting, catching, and killing an amano shrimp is that if the shrimp was sick or injured, a snail would prefer this prey; thus, it would kill and consume the shrimp.

Who knows, maybe someday we'll see this happen?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

If he was in deed munching an Amano...it was already dead or soon to be.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe it was a molting


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

It's possible for both to happen. It's rare for them to hunt them down. I don't even see my assassin snails munching on dead shrimp


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I asked Msjinkzd about assassins and shrimp and she said it was very, very, very unlikely that an assassin could kill a healthy shrimp. The snails are pretty slow and the second a shrimp is touched they jump away. I think even sick shrimp would be able to get away unless they were on death's door. 

And I just can't see a little bitty assassin taking down a huge shrimp like an amano, there's just no way. 

-Lisa


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

hmm... that's like seeing a bunch of turtles take down a cheetah.

its very possible if that cheetah is actually a head of lettuce.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> hmm... that's like seeing a bunch of turtles take down a cheetah.
> 
> its very possible if that cheetah is actually a head of lettuce.


:icon_lol:

Slow and steady wins the race. 

-Lisa


----------

